# PCD calendar



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I know ED has a calendar for delivery date...does this site have one for PCD? Might be a good idea.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

There is a link to it on the forum title above next to the wiki link, but it is not alway utilized by everyone. Below is a direct link:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=4


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

I shall utilize this once my car makes it thru VDC and I can confirm my date at the Performance Center.


----------



## NeedWisdom (Mar 26, 2012)

is there a way to find out available slots in the PCD delivery program? Was told that my new X3 that was just ordered Saturday will be completed by April 12, so my CA wants some dates that he can submit. Would like to narrow this down to a Thursday or Friday, so just thought I would see if there were any ideas of next open dates.

Thanks!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You can do a search regarding the scheduling process. It's been covered in detail numerous time in several threads. Basically dates are assigned on a first come first serve process based on when the reservation was submitted. We determine the date we can offer delivery based on the production of the vehicle. Preffered dates can be menitioned on the reservation that the CA submits, however there is no guarantee we will be able to schedule the vehicle on one of those dates. 

Your CA has access to our bulletin which also explains this and gives an estimated timeline to determine approximately what the first availalbe delivery date we can offer will be based on where the vehicle is produced.

FYI... anytime a model changes into a new model year production (i.e. 2012 to 2013) we are unable to schedule or determine a delivery date until BMW has received EPA/CARB approvals from the goverment. Until that has happened, the vehicles are placed on a hold and can't be shipped to us or any dealer. Therefore we are unable to determine when we will actually receive the vehicle. There are several threads which contain more information regarding this as well.

Hope this helps...


----------



## NeedWisdom (Mar 26, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> You can do a search regarding the scheduling process. It's been covered in detail numerous time in several threads. Basically dates are assigned on a first come first serve process based on when the reservation was submitted. We determine the date we can offer delivery based on the production of the vehicle. Preffered dates can be menitioned on the reservation that the CA submits, however there is no guarantee we will be able to schedule the vehicle on one of those dates.
> 
> Your CA has access to our bulletin which also explains this and gives an estimated timeline to determine approximately what the first availalbe delivery date we can offer will be based on where the vehicle is produced.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really do appreciate the information.....new to all this here and of course excited to get the vehicle and picking it up with the PCD program is a HUGE bonus. Got the message of not being able to schedule until the EPA/CARB approvals have been received from my CA, just hoping that happens pretty quickly. Down 1 car and need to get the new one soon for so many reasons......waiting is just not fun or easy!!

Thanks again for the info and look forward to getting my new X3 soon!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

NeedWisdom said:


> Thanks, I really do appreciate the information.....new to all this here and of course excited to get the vehicle and picking it up with the PCD program is a HUGE bonus. Got the message of not being able to schedule until the EPA/CARB approvals have been received from my CA, just hoping that happens pretty quickly. Down 1 car and need to get the new one soon for so many reasons......waiting is just not fun or easy!!
> 
> Thanks again for the info and look forward to getting my new X3 soon!!


You're more than welcome :thumbup: Hope to have a chance to meet you soon.


----------

